# Fissidens Sp



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

has anyone had any luck with fissidens sp attaching to the substrate..i think it would make a very col ground cover..

thanks

Rick


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Fissidens does attached to subtrate. This happens to me a couple time when I trim the moss and a few pieces float away and land on the substrate. 

Interesting thing, I think fissiden sp. can spread as a spore or something similar. I notice it growsing straight out of a driftwood. Its pretty cool.

Anyways, hope that helps.


----------

